# Reppin on a brute.......**not my video or quad**



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

At first I couldn't tell what kind of quad it was until he started burning out.....heard the Vtwin and had to rewatch. Great way to represent the mighty brute haha :bigeyes:


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

That is funny man. But those rims gotta be heavy so im guessin hes got that thing tuned up if not he will need a belt soon


----------

